# Was ist ein dynamisches Laufwerk ?



## sleepo (24. September 2004)

Hi Leute... Ich habe vorhin meine neue 160 GB Platte eingebaut. Nun zeigt er mir in windows in der Datenträgerverwaltung an, wenn ich eine neue partition erstelle, das es dynamsiches speicher ist.

Das heist ich kann nur eine Partition machen mit 160 GB.
Ich kann zum beispiel mit Partition Magic, keine weiteren partitionen erstellen, bzw. verschieben.


----------



## rambodieschen (16. Januar 2005)

würd ich auch gerne wissen was ein dynamisches laufwerk ist. Da kann ich momentan gar nichts dran ändern


----------

